# Dish Network Satellite signal?



## soxgo7 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey everyone...I am getting Dish Network in my apartment next week, and I have a clear view of the eastern sky and I was wondering if I had a clear signal or not. The guy I talked to when DirecTv came said that I could get dish network from ym angle cuz they had a different satellite that DTV didnt have, and the guy at Dish Network said that my view of the eastern sky was good for clear signal...I just want to verify this with someone else, so that I may keep my installation date, or go back to stupid cable...someone let me know if Dish network has this satellite that will take eastern views like people are telling me! Thanks! 
Ben.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hopefully the E* installer will find a path ... but E*'s main satellites are more west than D* so you probably won't have any better luck. E* does have a satellite at 61.5° that is to the east of you, but the primary dishnetwork content is on 119° and 110° --- further west than D*'s 101°.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Better have a clear view of the Southern sky if not you won't get any signal.
Welcome to the Forum!.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

What is considered a "good" signal? I average 88 on 119º and 79 on 110º. My lowest CONUS is 63 (Tp. 3 on 110º) and highest is 93 (Tp. 11 on 119º). My locals spotbeam on 119º is 124!  The reason I ask is I've never paid much attention to signal strength since Dish's installer said it was "fine" and I don't suffer from any picture loss--until now. Colours TV (9407) has started an anime block I want to watch and the reception is awful: tiling, audio/picture dropouts, etc. And guess what? It's on Tp. 3 on 110º. Also if I run System Info it says I have signal loss on tuners 1 & 2 but that the condition of my system is "good" (green). I've written to Dish about this and so far no response.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Xandir said:


> What is considered a "good" signal? I average 88 on 119º and 79 on 110º. My lowest CONUS is 63 (Tp. 3 on 110º) and highest is 93 (Tp. 11 on 119º). My locals spotbeam on 119º is 124!  The reason I ask is I've never paid much attention to signal strength since Dish's installer said it was "fine" and I don't suffer from any picture loss--until now. Colours TV (9407) has started an anime block I want to watch and the reception is awful: tiling, audio/picture dropouts, etc. And guess what? It's on Tp. 3 on 110º. Also if I run System Info it says I have signal loss on tuners 1 & 2 but that the condition of my system is "good" (green). I've written to Dish about this and so far no response.


 I get the following strengths on my dish 500 : in the 100s for both 110 and 119 satellites. For my dish for the 129 sat and hd: signal in the mid 70s to mid 80s . You could use a repeaking of your dish .


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I get the following strengths on my dish 500 : in the 100s for both 110 and 119 satellites. For my dish for the 129 sat and hd: signal in the mid 70s to mid 80s . You could use a repeaking of your dish .


I decided to jump on the roof and try my hand at aligning my dish, something I've never done before since mine was "professionally" installed. I don't think I did too bad even though I played around with it for almost an hour. My average on 110º is now 89 and on 119º it's 96. I did set up a service call with Dish for next week before I did this but something tells me I've fixed my problem myself  and I cancelled it. Tp. 3 on 110º is now @ 73, the lowest reading while highest readings on 110º are Tps. 8, 9 & 16 @ 98 and on 119º Tp. 11 is @ 100.


----------

